# Look at this cat...



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Nevermind me, but my kitten fell asleep in my hoodie...


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Awww! :-D


----------



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

AWWWWWWWWWW!!!!! People wonder why I love cats. I have two and I just can't resist holding them even if it annoys them. But they've been tolerant.


----------

